# How hot or dry is it by you?



## rjmoses

After 7 days of 100+ temps and 4 more forecast, I thought it might be fun to have a joke thread about how hot or dry it is in your area. After all, you can either laugh or cry about it, but it's more fun to laugh. So here's one that I think I heard here to get things started:

It's so dry here that a fish knocked on my back door to ask if it could borrow a cup of water.

Hear any good ones, please pass them on.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

This isn't even funny, but was seriously too hot to stand outside and drink beer today.


----------



## Russ61

Bad enough that they're stopping water sking on the lake.....raising too much dust! ☺
Russ


----------



## Teslan

breaking records here over how many days over 100 degrees. Couple that with humidity in the teens and we are very dry. Hoping the forecast for monsoon rains this weekend is true.


----------



## simangus

hay master where u located in northern colorado im in northern N.M. monsoon is supposed to to come in today with a better chance for rain. lots of dry lighting last night not much rain.


----------



## Mike120

Down here in Texas, we didn't joke about the drought last year. We cried about it and even our tears were dust. Hope y'all get some rain soon!


----------



## Teslan

I'm about 50 miles north of Denver near Greeley colorado. I was wondering simangus if you had the monsoon yet? Hopefully you will get some. We are supposed to have a better chance of rain tomorrow night and this weekend. Last year my dad was telling me about the droughts here in the West in the 50s when he was a kid. He said one year Texas had drought.	Then the next year Colorado and Wyoming got it as well as Texas, North and South Dakotas. Then for the next 2-3 years hardly any moisture. He is more hopeful we will back to normal next year as Texas is somewhat recovering.from what I hear.


----------



## haybaler101

We have to laugh about it here in Indiana, not enough moisture to make tears.


----------



## mlappin

So dry here the only thing thriving are the dust bunnies.


----------



## rjmoses

We have three ferries across the Mississippi and Illinois rivers here. Two of them had to put wheels on last week to get across the river.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

97 yesterday. 103 degrees here today. 100 tomorrow. Great drying weather, but mechanical breakdowns f*#ked me again today......
I can't even make hay with nice weather & proper rainfall.......

It was so hot today that AC wouldn't really cool me off.


----------



## haybaler101

9th day over 100 so far. I can smell the corn "cooking" in the evenings.


----------



## Vol

Yesterday was another triple here....a repeat today of triples. Supposed to cool to 95 Monday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

I have some of my horses pastured next to a corn field. It was so hot here yesterday that the corn started popping like popcorn. One of my horses saw that, thought it was snow and laid down and froze to death.

Ralph


----------



## HAYMAN1978

it is so hot here i was out doing the chores seen a cat chasing a mouse around the barn and they was both walking.


----------



## downtownjr

It is so dry here that I heard that at some of the Indiana dairies the cows are giving powdered milk!


----------



## cwright

Its bad dry here.I stumbled up on a skunk this morning and the thing spun around to spray and all that came out of it was a puff of dust.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Today was our 10 th day of above 100 degrees. Calling for rain possible the next 5 days. Corn and beans are cooking. It's just miserable. Hope and pray everyone gets some relief. Don't feel like joking about it. Mike


----------



## haybaler101

Seriously, it is so dry here that it can storm for 4 hours and only make 0.2" of rain.


----------

